# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  HUAWEI G7 Firmware(G7-L11, Android 6.0.1, EMUI 4.0, C185B510CUSTC185D004, Middle East&Africa)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 Huawei G7 Dual Sim(G7-L11)
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team

----------


## mohamed nowar

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا

----------


## spool

شكرا الي منتداى الكبير

----------


## mony_valley

thank you

----------

